# Ladies Only Threads



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ladies: Just a word of advice. There are some topics - such as firearms, ranges, and firearms training - that it might be wise to reach out to the male community. While there are some very knowledgable lady firearms instructors, the bulk of firearms instructors are males.

They may actually give you better training or advice.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Bwahahaha! Guys....


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Ladies: Just a word of advice. There are some topics - such as firearms, ranges, and firearms training - that it might be wise to reach out to the male community. While there are some very knowledgable lady firearms instructors, the bulk of firearms instructors are males.
> 
> They may actually give you better training or advice.


Sarge, just cuz it's a LO thread, doesn't mean that we don't read all the other threads, too. Yes, totally agree - there are MANY wonderful male instructors, and some real dodo birds, too. (It was a MALE instructor who got killed trying to teach a 9 year old how to shoot an Uzi. I highly doubt any female instructor would have been that irresponsible.) Anyway, you just gotta accept that for many first time female shooters, going to an all male class with a male instructor can be be very intimidating. There can be way too much macho-course language-testosterone driven hairy chest pounding going on, with a lot of guys too proud (ie: insecure) to ask the "stupid" questions. Women often like more detailed explanations of stuff, want to ask more questions, and sometimes don't have the mechanical/techno background that a lot of men take for granted. It's a different wavelength. Having a female instructor who can communicate in the same style as the women students can be reassuring and confidence building. When I took my daughter and daughter-in-law to a handgun class (male instructor, all male students except for us three), they were totally intimidated by the whole environment. Everyone was very polite and I could tell the instructor was curbing his language, but it was hard for them. If I had it to do all over again, I would take them to a LO class. It would be more like a "girls out" day, meeting new friends, and would have been more fun for them.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Ladies: Just a word of advice. There are some topics - such as firearms, ranges, and firearms training - that it might be wise to reach out to the male community. While there are some very knowledgable lady firearms instructors, the bulk of firearms instructors are males.
> 
> They may actually give you better training or advice.


Let them for do whatever themselves. Remember they don't need men, they have artificial insemination and vibrators


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Let them for do whatever themselves. Remember they don't need men, they have artificial insemination and vibrators


Wow. Kind of an all or nothing guy, aren't you?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nobody is going to be "instructing" on a message board, so that is not an issue. This isn't a gun range. 

By the way; I have instructed many women on firearms, as well as assisted in the selection of firearms purchases. Too bad I wasn't running a business, as word of mouth would have made me a tidy profit. 

I see things in LO forum and shake my head, realizing we have men who could more than adequately answer the questions but are not allowed as they will get penalized.

Sarge has a very good point about this message board. Are you looking for assistance and information? Why prevent 70% of the members from answering? 

As for highly doubting women would do stupid things with a weapon; this former MP could tell you some stories that would curl your toes!  Everyone is prone to making mistakes. I simply don't see it as a gender thing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Let them for do whatever themselves. Remember they don't need men, they have artificial insemination and vibrators


Do you think vulgarity and discourteous words are necessary or in any way helpful?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Nobody is going to be "instructing" on a message board, so that is not an issue. This isn't a gun range.
> 
> By the way; I have instructed many women on firearms, as well as assisted in the selection of firearms purchases. Too bad I wasn't running a business, as word of mouth would have made me a tidy profit.
> 
> ...


It's free choice where someone wants to ask or post, right? Maybe a woman starts with a LO thread and then will start asking in the open Forum. Why oh why does this bother so many people? Yes, women can do stupid things with guns. Of course they can and have. I just haven't seen any news clips of a woman gun instructor doing something really stupid..... but I am willing to look at whatever is out there. And I admit it was a low blow. Sorry about that.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> Nobody is going to be "instructing" on a message board, so that is not an issue. This isn't a gun range.
> 
> By the way; I have instructed many women on firearms, as well as assisted in the selection of firearms purchases. Too bad I wasn't running a business, as word of mouth would have made me a tidy profit.
> 
> ...


Cleared pistol fired into the clearing barrel outside the arms room in Panama. Crap I was her partner that week. She'd been an MP for years longer than I and been to the sand box the first time.

Oh and the first shirt chewed my a - - for letting it happen.

But as the nice lady said there are some real dips for male instructors .


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sarge, we have to give it up.
If our perspective isn't sought, we shouldn't be upset about it.
We can feel bad later, if our advice would have helped, but that's reserved for the future.

(I still want a "Block Forum" button, so these don't show up in the "Active Topics" page, if I can't participate)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Cleared pistol fired into the clearing barrel outside the arms room in Panama. Crap I was her partner that week. She'd been an MP for years longer than I and been to the sand box the first time.
> 
> Oh and the first shirt chewed my a - - for letting it happen.
> 
> But as the nice lady said there are some real dips for male instructors .


The first thought that ran through my mind was a female MP and an M2 in 1984. Her faux pas had an entire platoon of MPs running for cover. :violent:
:-x
Yeah, it is funny - now.

Then, my memory reminded me of another duty station where I had infantry as well as MPs in my squad. An infantryman almost blew the butt off of an MP with an M16. :cower:

Carelessness knows no bounds.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Welcome to the new world of I can have it both ways, Ladies only unless there is something they want from men then it's ok. nobama loves their thinking. The majority of the population "women" want to be like they minorities, IMO. I'll take my chances and never post in the ladies only forum even if they were about to self destroy themselves and I had a solution.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Denton said:


> Do you think vulgarity and discourteous words are necessary or in any way helpful?


Just the facts


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

All I am saying is that maybe my very smart daughter and very chirpy, bubbly daughter-in-law would be gun enthusiasts if they had gone to as LO class as their first exposure to firearms. As it was, they sat there totally silent, afraid to look stupid in front of the men. If I can get them to another class, it will be with women only and a woman instructor where they can ask all their questions, meet new friends, and talk about girly stuff as well as firearms.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Just the facts


You've got to be kidding.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RNprepper said:


> All I am saying is that maybe my very smart daughter and very chirpy, bubbly daughter-in-law would be gun enthusiasts if they had gone to as LO class as their first exposure to firearms. As it was, they sat there totally silent, afraid to look stupid in front of the men. If I can get them to another class, it will be with women only and a woman instructor where they can ask all their questions, meet new friends, and talk about girly stuff as well as firearms.


I can certainly agree with your position. There are many fine instructors who are female, and if your daughter prefers that, whatever it takes to make her safe and proficient with firearms.

Sarge is referring to the message board, however, and not a real-world firing range. Here, we come for the exchange of information and friendship.

I'm not saying not to use the LO forum, but to take into consideration the topic. Then again, I am a man, and am more interested in information than commiseration. It might be that commiseration is being sought and not information. In that case, Sarge and I are simply not getting it.

Denton has talked himself into feeling the need to shut up, now, as he realizes he might not understand the female psyche. .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RNprepper said:


> You've got to be kidding.


Ignore him. Someone is feeling unloved, today. That's all. :highly_amused:


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Ignore him. Someone is feeling unloved, today. That's all. :highly_amused:


He might need a little womanly attention.  That's OK.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I can certainly agree with your position. There are many fine instructors who are female, and if your daughter prefers that, whatever it takes to make her safe and proficient with firearms.
> 
> Sarge is referring to the message board, however, and not a real-world firing range. Here, we come for the exchange of information and friendship.
> 
> ...


I really like how Smitty posted the "CCW for Women" thread. That was great. There's nothing wrong with guys offering their advice on the general forum. We all read it. Maybe there needs to be a new forum "Male Responses to LO Forum" so any urgent information can be given that would prevent a woman from making a terrible mistake.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Why do some people have a problem with Ladies Only? If the ladies want to take a firearms course lead by a women, we should not bash them.. We should be encouraging them! Its not about WHO teaches anyone firearm safety, Its about firearms safety! 

As far as the "Ladies Only" area... Women have different issues that they like to discuss with other ladies, Would you want to discuss your erectile dysfunction with the ladies?

my .02


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I never really understood reasoning for The Ladies Only thread. I don't understand it and in the whole scope of life, it doesn't matter to me one bit. I also don't care if some ****** ass **** wanted a ****** Only Thread or a Muslime wanted a Muslime Only Thread. Seems a bit strange to me but like others have stated recently, why concern yourself with things that are out of your control? I don't own the Prepper Forum nor am I a Moderator. 

I'm just one guy, one voice, one vote...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Just because a woman chooses to post in the Ladies Only section, it does not mean she does not read the thousand already existing firearms-related threads in the general forum. 

:???:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder why we somebody hasn't started a "Black People Only Thread" or as some may want them called the "African American Only Thread"... Or maybe someone wants to start a "******* Illegal Alien Only Thread"?...Or quite possibly a thread dedicated to White Middle Aged Cool Dudes?
Personally I'd have no problem with a "Dumbass Things That I did back in the 1980's Thread"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey! Let's not dredge up the stupid things I did in the 80's. Some things need never be mentioned.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Hey! Let's not dredge up the stupid things I did in the 80's. Some things need never be mentioned.


You are correct...One has to be careful that the statute of limitations is up.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I think my perspective is not sought on a lot of threads, but I give it anyhow.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> Hey! Let's not dredge up the stupid things I did in the 80's. Some things need never be mentioned.


Hey if you're gonna start that thread can we go back to the 60's & 70's too?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Hey if you're gonna start that thread can we go back to the 60's & 70's too?


Brother, I am dead set against any such forum!

Then again, folks are more than welcome to tell tales on themselves in the Bunker. Don't look to me for participation. Some skeletons should remain deep within closets. Especially those involving cheap beer.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

So.... did someone start this thread?


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Stop being a bunch of whiners. If they want to have lady only threads that is their business. Maybe they only want a woman's perspective on something and don't want the thread to get hijacked. You know who gets offended when people don't include them? Liberals. The same people we bitch about day in and day out. Stop being "offended" all the time and participate in the threads that seek your input.

I would like to see an option where you can block yourself from a whole section of the forum. Maybe that would help? Denton you computer whizz get on that script will ya?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Geez, Republican men are always trying to take away women's rights!! Let us have our birth control, abortions, and Ladies Only Forum!! Big bullies!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rjd25 said:


> Stop being a bunch of whiners. If they want to have lady only threads that is their business. Maybe they only want a woman's perspective on something and don't want the thread to get hijacked. You know who gets offended when people don't include them? Liberals. The same people we bitch about day in and day out. Stop being "offended" all the time and participate in the threads that seek your input.
> 
> I would like to see an option where you can block yourself from a whole section of the forum. Maybe that would help? Denton you computer whizz get on that script will ya?


Who the heck said I am a computer geek? My idea of rebooting a computer is kicking it with both feet!

FFADMIN!!! We have a mission for you!!!!!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I haven't told anyone that I'm really a chick, so I could answer posts in that section if I wanted to.

I had a pet turtle once.

Bacon.

Thank you.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Denton said:


> Who the heck said I am a computer geek? My idea of rebooting a computer is kicking it with both feet!


I know I was being facetious.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I agree, if i am not wanted in a section, then i perfer not too see said threads... my.02


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

So why not do a bunker / rant style where you to join. On the other hand that would make it hidden and some people nay not see it that should, like new members and other people that just read for informational purposes.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

We could just give the lovely ladies good range tips right here, in this very thread!

1... Never shoot a black gun while wearing brown shoes, it's just tacky.

2... Lee Press On Nails will probably pop off if you shoot anything bigger than a .380

3... Heels are never tactical, wear sensible shoes.

4... Sports bras make it easier to get proper cheek weld.

5... In most states, someone answering, "Yes, those jeans make your ass look fat," does NOT justify the use of deadly force.

6... Using pictures of your ex as targets is OK, but try not to cackle while shooting, it disturbs others.

7... Never call a man's firearm a, "cute little gun." It's just bad manners.

8... No, they probably don't make that AR, AK, or shotgun in pink, but you can always Duracoat it.

9... Never carry your pistol in your purse. You know you can never find anything in there.

10... Never take a man who calls himself "Prepadoodle" too seriously, he's probably just playing.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I almost hate to comment on this thread because I hate to perpetuate all the negative energy this whole Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus thing creates.

But against my better judgement here goes nuthin.

I file this away squarely in the D.I.L.L.I.G.A.F. section of by brain. So the women want to have a Ladies Only section, so what. If it gets more women into prepping and gets more women onto this 80/20 male populated board, is it really all that nefarious? Besides - just because it is Ladies Only, doesn't mean you cant read along. I frequently do and I learn things that will help me with my wife and daughter if the time ever comes.

Trust me when I tell you this, there would be no ladies only section if men could participate in these discussion with out getting six comments deep and making a titty joke. WE have created the need for this and only WE can un-create that need. Be the gentlemen your Grandfathers and Scout Leaders always wanted you to be and the women will ditch the Ladies Only section faster than Pam Anderson can ditch a bra (you know there had to be at least one titty joke in here, right?).

Until then can we all just let this thing go? Please?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Prep: Number 8: you obviously haven't been to dicks sporting goods lately. Pink is in.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Why do I get the feeling there are some males on here feeling a little threatened or pushed aside?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> Why do I get the feeling there are some males on here feeling a little threatened or pushed aside?


My point as well.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Diver said:


> I think my perspective is not sought on a lot of threads, but I give it anyhow.


I'm gonna start calling you "hammer" cause you just hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> Why do I get the feeling there are some males on here feeling a little threatened or pushed aside?


"All animals are equal. (but some animals are more equal than others)" -Animal Farm


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I think most men on the forum (at least those that I give a crap about) do not care one bit if the Ladies have their own section or not.

For me, it makes no sense. I like interacting with EVERYONE on the forum. And EVERYONE likes me interacting with them! That's my point. :icon_smile:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

So I don't mind if they have their own area. I mean its not like I'm interested in joining a sewing group, or becoming an interior designer. Although they do make a bit if cash.

Sometimes I do see a thread in the recent activity that I have something to say about. Other times of course I try to find the red X as quickly as possible.

I see it as they are not asking me a question so why should I answer.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

James m said:


> I see it as they are not asking me a question so why should I answer.


Bingo - and usually, most of their conversations are not of a nature that I could bring anything of value to.

Take for instance the discussion about Fem Hygiene.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Why do I get the feeling there are some males on here feeling a little threatened or pushed aside?
> 
> "All animals are equal. (but some animals are more equal than others)" -Animal Farm


I guess...








I figure it is like wrecking up their parties or pulling the heads off their dolls.....no one shoos with a broom

(I would think guys would be embarassed either wanting in their stuff or harassing them? But america has changed ...metro-pest-ual and such)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't want to be "Dis-Courteous" but who gives a crap, or vulgar, but they don't want you in their threads. So let the Estrogen Flow Mightily and give them access to more batteries.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

If I see someone asking for handgun recommendations in the general forum, I keep my fingers quiet. I don't know as much about the topic as the majority of people here. When I saw the same thread in Ladies Only I replied to it, assuming the poster wanted some perspective that I Was more qualified to offer than most of the posters on the board. I figured she might want to hear from people whose hand size and strength were more likely to be similar to hers; or opinions about guns that actually conceal on the usually-smaller female form. Anybody who can use a Search function can get a million opinions on less gender-specific aspects of Concealed Carry choices, so why start a thread in the general area that will just restart the Great Glock Debate or whatever?

Or maybe she just didn't want to hear snark about vibrators or minority statuses if she mentioned she wanted a gun suitable for a *woman*.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Spice, the snark is what caused the making of the LO forum.
A shame, but the truth.


----------



## Strider (Oct 26, 2014)

WTF I thought this was all settled. Leave the ladies alone and get on with what I thought this forum was supposed to be about.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I never really understood reasoning for The Ladies Only thread. I don't understand it and in the whole scope of life, it doesn't matter to me one bit. I also don't care if some ****** ass **** wanted a ****** Only Thread or a Muslime wanted a Muslime Only Thread. Seems a bit strange to me but like others have stated recently, why concern yourself with things that are out of your control? I don't own the Prepper Forum nor am I a Moderator.
> 
> I'm just one guy, one voice, one vote...


You get a vote!? I don't get a vote! Hey Mods, whatupwiththat? :sorrow:


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

What is the problem with women having a ladies only thread??? Where's the harm? It is a non-issue.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Is being able to block a section, where im not wanted, that big of a deal? Yes, I can just choose to ignore it, but i dont feel i should have too. Why should we segregate each other? I mean really? We are all grown ups here, (for the most part) why act like children. This bedroom is girls only! No boys allowed! Fubar.... My .02, worth what y'all paid for it


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

We are all grown ups. That's why I can't believe we're even talking about this and resorting to black arguments pffft!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

[/SIZE]


oddapple said:


> We are all grown ups. That's why I can't believe we're even talking about this and resorting to black arguments pffft!


Does bigger font size make your post more important? lol


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I have trouble telling with the phone.
No, I don't think bigger letters make smaller boys stand out any more than they do on their own?
But it was cute to say! Good 4 you!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

oddapple said:


> I have trouble telling with the phone.
> No, I don't think bigger letters make smaller boys stand out any more than they do on their own?
> But it was cute to say! Good 4 you!


I was just having fun with you.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Who freaking cares if some of the women want to talk about feminine stuff with eachother without us? Most of the actual prepping and survival topics don't go this many pages. Honestly I find that to be the bigger problem than ladies threads.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Crap!!! I started this thread so the ladies would have the opportunity to reach out to some of us that aren't but have a vast wealth of knowledge and experiences. Hell. Denton since I started this thread do you think you could close it


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

As requested.


----------

